# Mini Rechner als Server



## maxxxeee (15. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend allerseits 

Ich spiele im Moment mit dem Gedanken mir einen art Mini Rechner anzuschaffen, welcher dann als Server für Teamspeak und anderer Dinge dienen soll (24h Betrieb -> Sparsam aber 2-3 Server sollten nicht das Problem sein).
Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt, dass ich ihn per TeamViewer oder ähnliches nach dem einrichten fernsteuern kann, damit ich ihn irgendwo im Haus unterbringen kann.
Jetzt ist die Frage was man für soetwas verwenden kann, da ich da wenig Ahnung habe (z.b. einen Barebone ??)
Hättet ihr da Tipps für mich ?


----------



## derP4computer (15. Dezember 2013)

Hier kannst du mal ein wenig stöbern: Server-aufsetzen.info - TeamSpeak 3 Server aufsetzen (Windows)


----------



## maxxxeee (15. Dezember 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Hier kannst du mal ein wenig stöbern: Server-aufsetzen.info - TeamSpeak 3 Server aufsetzen (Windows)


 
Das ist nicht das Problem, denn ich betreibe schon seit einiger Zeit einen eigenen Team Speak Server welcher auch aus dem Internet erreichbar ist. Der einzigste Haken an der Sache ist, dass er immer nur erreichbar ist wenn der PC auch an ist. Deswegen suche ich jetzt ja auch einen Mini Rechner auf dem ich ihn unabhängig von meinem PC den Server betreiben kann.


----------



## Geroc (16. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe das ganz einfach geregelt bei mir nutze auch einen Server zuhause. Ich habe auf E-Bay einen alten pc gekauft für etwa 50 euro war ein dual core mit 2 gb ram und 160 GB Festplatte, dazu habe ich mir noch das whs 2011 gekauft und es als Server-OS genutzt. Hab dort schon einen MC Server und TS Server drauf gehabt ist auch recht einfach. Das gute dabei ist das du von MS direkt eine Domain bekommst so sparst du dir DynDNS oder was auch immer und kannst auch per Web zugriff auf den Server rauf oder anderen Usern Daten zur verfügung stellen. Wenn es dir ums Strom sparen geht hab ich für einen bekannten das selbe gemacht aber ein Atom Board genutzt das frist gar kein strom hat aber auch keine Leistung  und war teurer. 

Kurz um ich empfehle dir kauf dir bei E-Bay oder sonst wo einen alten PC und das WHS 2011 damit hast du alles was du brauchst (2gb Ram min wegen WHS) und es ist einfach zu bedienen sowas wie TeamViewer kannst du dir auch sparen das du per Remote arbeiten kannst.


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. Dezember 2013)

Was soll außer TS noch laufen?

Ohne große weitere Anforderungen, würd ich mir mal ein ITX Board mit verlötetem Atom D2550 angucken. 
z.B. das hier. Hat 10W TDP, damit bist du schon sehr sparsam unterwegs.
Noch sparsamer sollte das hier sein, aber dafür ist es auch schnarch langsam. (für einen Teamspeak Server reichts aber immer noch dicke.)

(Bedenke, dass TDP != Verbrauch im Normalbetrieb und das dazu noch Verlust durchs NT, RAM, HDD,... kommen. Alles in allem kommst du mit dem stärkeren Atom vllt. auf 10W oder knapp darunter.)

Als OS würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Linux nehmen. z.B. ein Debian.
Das kann man sehr gut über die Kommandozeile aus der Ferne bedienen, dazu ist es noch gratis, effizienter & schneller sowie sicherer als ein Windows.


----------



## ebastler (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe auf meinem Minecraft-Server Debian laufen.
Mein Tipp: aktivier die Remotekontrolle in den Debian-Einstellungen, leite den Port (glaube, es war 5900) am Router an den Server, und schon kannst du - weltweit - per kostenlosem VNCviewer zugreifen.
Und das ohne Installation irgendwelcher Softwares am Server, absolut problemlos.

Und per DDclient (in 5min eingerichtet) hält das Debian einen Dyn-DNS Anbieter deiner Wahl (spdns bei mir) automatisch aktuell...


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde da ehr empfehlen sich einen kleinen VServer zu mieten (für etwa 5€). Da drauf kannste dann mit einer TS3 NonProfit Lizenz bis zu 10 Server mit insgesammt 512 Slots betreiben.


----------



## maxxxeee (16. Dezember 2013)

john201050 schrieb:


> Was soll außer TS noch laufen?
> 
> Ohne große weitere Anforderungen, würd ich mir mal ein ITX Board mit verlötetem Atom D2550 angucken.
> z.B. das hier. Hat 10W TDP, damit bist du schon sehr sparsam unterwegs.
> ...


 
Es sollen noch Server von Dayz und ähnlichen Spielen drauf laufen können, weswegen ich auch am besten ein Win. drauf haben möchte.




ebastler schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem Minecraft-Server Debian laufen.
> Mein Tipp: aktivier die Remotekontrolle in den Debian-Einstellungen, leite den Port (glaube, es war 5900) am Router an den Server, und schon kannst du - weltweit - per kostenlosem VNCviewer zugreifen.
> Und das ohne Installation irgendwelcher Softwares am Server, absolut problemlos.
> 
> Und per DDclient (in 5min eingerichtet) hält das Debian einen Dyn-DNS Anbieter deiner Wahl (spdns bei mir) automatisch aktuell...


 
Nun es sollen ja noch andere Server drauf laufen, welche per Windows bis jetzt gelaufen sind, und ich glaube nicht so sehr dass das mit Wine läuft...
Ich habe bereits einen DNS Anbieter welcher auch ein Tool mitliefert, welches alle 5. min updatet.



SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Ich würde da ehr empfehlen sich einen kleinen VServer zu mieten (für etwa 5€). Da drauf kannste dann mit einer TS3 NonProfit Lizenz bis zu 10 Server mit insgesammt 512 Slots betreiben.


 
Das mit der NPL weiß ich schon, ich hatte auch mal einen aber die ist irgendwo in den tiefen der Datenmenge bei mir verlore ngegangen 
Wie schon gesagt soll etwas mehr drauf laufen und einen TS Server habe ich auch schon komplett eingerichtet. Außerdem wäre mit ein Mini Server bei mir zuhause lieber als ein Server im Internet.


----------



## maxxxeee (16. Dezember 2013)

Was würdet ihr zu diesem Barebone sagen wenn ich ihn als Server benutzen möchte ? 
Shuttle XH61V schwarz


----------



## regergcsee (16. Dezember 2013)

was hälst du hier von Server-aufsetzen.info - Raspberry Pi Model B und andere Einplatinen-Computer


----------

